# Looking for Xtar VC4 Charger



## SAVapeGear (4/5/16)

Any local vendors maybe stocking XTAR VC4 chargers or chargers capable of showing mAh of your batteries?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/5/16)

Aha, to check for all those fake batteries! I want one too.


----------



## Christos (5/5/16)

Me three. I've been wanting to get the vc4 for a long time. Nobody will respond as I've tried this route. 

I suspect it's too pricey for the average vaper and vendors don't see any value in bringing it in. 
The vp4 which was available is only capable of giving you voltage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/5/16)

Christos said:


> Me three. I've been wanting to get the vc4 for a long time. Nobody will respond as I've tried this route.
> 
> I suspect it's too pricey for the average vaper and vendors don't see any value in bringing it in.
> The vp4 which was available is only capable of giving you voltage.


We should ask SAVapeGear to bring it in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (5/5/16)

Perhaps contact xtar south africa and see if they will bring them in without charging a arm and a leg.
Edit: the Chinese markets are flooded with fake xtar chargers and also if xtar za gets them, we know they are authentic and also they will honour any warranties.


----------



## Christos (5/5/16)

And the uwell crown ceramic atom coils


----------



## AntonJ (14/10/16)

Hi, I am considering bringing in xtar chargers, maybe becoming a distributor, let me know if anyone is still interested in any of these chargers, thanks


----------

